# [off] Smartphone : FreeRunner / OpenMoko ?

## spider312

Salut à tous

ça fait un petit moment que j'hésite à me lancer dans le choix d'un nouveau téléphone portable, voire smartphone, et je suis tombé cette après midi sur une annonce sur DLFP qui parlait du freerunner (mauvaise nouvelle hélas : OpenMoko arrête le développement du GTA03)

Et en me documentant un peu sur la bestiole, je me suis dit qu'elle pourrait être intéressante, mais tout ça manque hélas de retour concret, je me suis donc dit que les bidouilleurs de ce forum auraient peut-être une expérience à partager

Mes besoins sont plutôt faibles, mais l'esprit de la bidouille est avec moi, et j'aimerais également le maximum d'interconnexion possible avec mon PC (la possibilité de gérer mes contacts, voire d'envoyer des SMS ou utiliser le GPS par exemple), ce qui serait un de mes critères principaux de choix d'un (autre) téléphone/smartphone

Le coté électronique ne m'intéresse pas du tout, je ne bidouillerais que ce qui peut se bidouiller du point de vue logiciel, par contre, je suis fan du principe du hardware libre, et suis prêt à "investir" un peu plus pour une machine ayant ces caractéristiques

Bien sûr, l'utilisation quotidienne prime avant tout, j'ai eu des retours parlant d'une autonomie plutôt faible par exemple, ou d'instabilité, qu'en est-il sur ces points ? Peut-on décemment l'utiliser au quotidien, ou est-ce que ça reste encore un joujou et rien d'autre ?

Bien évidemment, je suis prenneur de tout autre retour d'expérience, et de tout autre avis sur un autre téléphone ou smartphone s'approchant un peu de ce que je veux

Merci d'avance  :Smile: 

----------

## -KuRGaN-

J'ai vu que SFR allait proposer le G2, un HTC jesaisplusquoi sous android dans le courant du mois d'avril si ça t'interesse.

----------

## kwenspc

 *-KuRGaN- wrote:*   

> J'ai vu que SFR allait proposer le G2, un HTC jesaisplusquoi sous android dans le courant du mois d'avril si ça t'interesse.

 

Faut arrêter avec Android... certes c'est pas du symbian, ni du m$ mais c'est quand même un java sauce gougeule et 100% "cloud-computing" moisis gravitant autour des services gougeule.

C'est pas du tout comparable avec OpenMoko, mais alors vraiment pas. (en plus monopole behind et cie... pour moi gougeule = m$. Des boites qu'il faut morceler)

Sans parler du fait qu'android tourne les 99% du temps sur du matos... 100% proprio (donc avec un tas de blobs tous plus moisis les uns que les autres). Et ça répond pas à la question de spider312  :Razz: 

Bon sinon spider312, pour avoir eu un freerunner quelques heures entre les mains... c'est pas ça. Disons que ça fonctionne mais c'est lourd, peu autonome, dépassé et cher du coup pour ce que c'est. (franchement... pas de 3g, un touchscreen comme on en faisait y a 10 ans, etc...). Et pour ne rien arranger c'est ultra moche  :Laughing: . Après côté software au moins c'est 99% open source (il me semble que la couche gsm/gprs est la seule à ne pas l'être ou bien?) et du vrai matos libre (bon si on fait la fine bouche: seule les schematics/pcb sont libre, les chips eux non ^^). Je pense qu'il y a tout à fait moyen de l'utiliser, mais amha te faudra bricoler avec le SDK (basé sur OE) pour affiner selon tes préférences.

----------

## titoucha

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Faut arrêter avec Android... certes c'est pas du symbian, ni du m$ mais c'est quand même un java sauce gougeule et 100% "cloud-computing" moisis gravitant autour des services gougeule.
> 
> C'est pas du tout comparable avec OpenMoko, mais alors vraiment pas. (en plus monopole behind et cie... pour moi gougeule = m$. Des boites qu'il faut morceler)
> 
> Sans parler du fait qu'android tourne les 99% du temps sur du matos... 100% proprio (donc avec un tas de blobs tous plus moisis les uns que les autres). Et ça répond pas à la question de spider312 

 

Y a rien à rajouté tout est dit.  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## -KuRGaN-

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

>  *-KuRGaN- wrote:*   J'ai vu que SFR allait proposer le G2, un HTC jesaisplusquoi sous android dans le courant du mois d'avril si ça t'interesse. 
> 
> Faut arrêter avec Android... certes c'est pas du symbian, ni du m$ mais c'est quand même un java sauce gougeule et 100% "cloud-computing" moisis gravitant autour des services gougeule.
> 
> C'est pas du tout comparable avec OpenMoko, mais alors vraiment pas. (en plus monopole behind et cie... pour moi gougeule = m$. Des boites qu'il faut morceler)
> ...

 

Ben ouai mais pour l'instant, le mec qui veut un portable pas cher avec son opérateut c'est la solution la moins chère. Il y a 3 jours que j'ai viré tout mes comptes google, je vois ce que tu veux dire, mais bon, je pense que des fois, on peut faire faire le bien avec le moins bien

----------

## kwenspc

 *-KuRGaN- wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ben ouai mais pour l'instant, le mec qui veut un portable pas cher avec son opérateut c'est la solution la moins chère. Il y a 3 jours que j'ai viré tout mes comptes google, je vois ce que tu veux dire, mais bon, je pense que des fois, on peut faire faire le bien avec le moins bien

 

L'idéal ce serait de forker android   :Surprised:  (virer tout le "superflux" gougeule et leur services centralisés tout moisis). On aurait le beurre et l'argent du beurre. (ce que je trouve pourri aussi c'est la signature des programmes. ça sert à rien, symbian c'est pareil, bah on voit où ça les a menés - ok y a pas que cette raison ^^)

----------

## Magic Banana

En tout cas ce ne sera pas OpenMoko qui réalisera la mutation du Freerunner vers Androïd.

----------

## CryoGen

Il me semble avoir lu à plusieurs reprises que Nokia a comme projet de rendre Symbian open-source ? Quelqu'un a des info là dessus ?

----------

## kwenspc

 *CryoGen wrote:*   

> Il me semble avoir lu à plusieurs reprises que Nokia a comme projet de rendre Symbian open-source ? Quelqu'un a des info là dessus ?

 

Oui c'est en plein travail, ça devrait être bientôt finit. http://www.symbian.org/index.php

Euh ceci dit... Je vois pas qui pour le plaisir aurait envie de coder sous symbian, faut vraiment être maso  :Laughing:   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## spider312

Et sinon, pour ma question ?   :Laughing: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *spider312 wrote:*   

> Et sinon, pour ma question ?  

 

look at mon premier commentaire. Je peux pas vraiment en dire plus, je l'ai pas eu assez entre les mains.

Apparemment le soucis du micro a été réglé (config alsa), on peut faire des appels, c'est stable. Amha pour la connectivité je pense que tu devrais pas avoir de problème à synchroniser tes contacts et ton agenda. C'est pas comme si  ça utilisait un format proprio  :Wink: 

----------

## spider312

Voui voui, merci pour ta réponse, j'essayais juste de recentrer le topic sur autre chose que « descendre symbian, android et google » puisque c'est pas exactement ce que je demandais  :Wink: 

Au passage, si vous avez des bonnes expériences idéologiques ou techniques avec une marque ou un modèle, je suis prenneur

----------

## kwenspc

Je viens de demander à un pote qui en a un, en fait le micro fait bel et bien du grésillement et c'est hardware: donc pas fixé. (Si tu porte une oreillette bluetooth ça "règle" le problème).

http://docs.openmoko.org/trac/ticket/883

et

http://docs.openmoko.org/trac/ticket/1352

bonnes expériences idéologiques ou techniques? Bah vu que c'est que du proprio tout partout... ça va être dur.   :Confused: 

----------

## Magic Banana

 *spider312 wrote:*   

> Voui voui, merci pour ta réponse, j'essayais juste de recentrer le topic sur autre chose que « descendre symbian, android et google » puisque c'est pas exactement ce que je demandais

 

Si tu n'as pas cliquer sur mon lien parce que je l'amenais sous l'angle "Android", tu as eu tort. Il explique avant tout le ralentissement du travail d'OpenMoko sur le Freerunner compte tenu de son manque de succès.

----------

## spider312

Ah effectivement, je n'avais pas cliqué dessus, mais au final, il n'apporte rien de plus que celui que j'ai donné dans le topic, hormis une vision pessimiste des choses, ce qui ne répond pas vraiment à la question que j'ai posé

----------

